# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  کلاس غیر حضوری و مسیر کرج-تهران،راهنمایی کنید

## amiirhosein

سلام
کنکوری 97 ام و بخاطر اینکه شهرمون(کرج) از نظر اموزشی ضعیفه تصمیم گرفتم غیرحضوری بردارم
برای 4 تا درس اختصاصی م تهران کلاس میرم و تایم همشون عصر هست و با مترو میرم میام.
دبیراش واقعا عالی ان...
ولی میترسم راهی که میرم اشتباه باشه . نظرتونو بگید یکم اروم شم
البته فقطم سه بار در هفته روزهای فرد هست

----------


## Healer

چون مدرسه نمیری انگار جای مدرسه اس 
روحیه ات هم عوض میشه 
فقط از کلاس نهایت استفاده رو بکن نه مسخره بازی

----------


## Amsterdam

چرا خودتو اذیت میکنی 
این همه کتاب خوب تو بازار هس که از صد تا معلمم بهتره
واقن این همه کلاس رفتنو نمیفهمم

----------


## amiirhosein

up

----------


## N3DA

نمیخوام ته دلتون رو خالی کنم اما مسیر تهران-کرج اونم با مترو آدم رو نابود میکنه.
من دیروز وسط هفته،تابستون،یه ساعتی که همه سرکار بودن با مترو رفتم تهران کل مسیر رو سر پا بودم
بعد شما مطمئنا تایمی تعطیل میشین که اوجِ شلوغی هست.
الان رو در نظر نگیرین.مهر که بشه دانشگاه ها هم باز شه از این بدتر میشه.من نمیدونم کلاستون کجاست ولی بالاخره باید هی خط عوض کنین+بار و بندیل و کتاب و کوله 
فرسوده تون میکنه این رفت و آمد.روزای بعدش انقد خسته و کوفته این عملا بازدهی میاد پایین.
من پارسال یه زیست رو میخواستم برم تهران عمارلو،با دو تا مشاور صحبت کردم منصرفم کردن.
من نمیدونم اساتیدتون کیا هستن اما اگه مصر هستین برین:
1) برای رفت و آمد یه راهی غیر از مترو انتخاب کنید.مثلا تاکسیایی که زیرپل آزادگان یا میدون کرجن تا ونک میبرن فک کنم.بپرسین بازهم.
2)اگه بالای 60-70 درصد تو یه درس مشکل دارین،برین کلاس.یعنی الان شما تو هر چهارتا درس مشکل *خیلی خیلی خیــــــلی* حیاتی دارین؟

----------


## amiirhosein

> نمیخوام ته دلتون رو خالی کنم اما مسیر تهران-کرج اونم با مترو آدم رو نابود میکنه.
> من دیروز وسط هفته،تابستون،یه ساعتی که همه سرکار بودن با مترو رفتم تهران کل مسیر رو سر پا بودم
> بعد شما مطمئنا تایمی تعطیل میشین که اوجِ شلوغی هست.
> الان رو در نظر نگیرین.مهر که بشه دانشگاه ها هم باز شه از این بدتر میشه.من نمیدونم کلاستون کجاست ولی بالاخره باید هی خط عوض کنین+بار و بندیل و کتاب و کوله 
> فرسوده تون میکنه این رفت و آمد.روزای بعدش انقد خسته و کوفته این عملا بازدهی میاد پایین.
> من پارسال یه زیست رو میخواستم برم تهران عمارلو،با دو تا مشاور صحبت کردم منصرفم کردن.
> من نمیدونم اساتیدتون کیا هستن اما اگه مصر هستین برین:
> 1) برای رفت و آمد یه راهی غیر از مترو انتخاب کنید.مثلا تاکسیایی که زیرپل آزادگان یا میدون کرجن تا ونک میبرن فک کنم.بپرسین بازهم.
> 2)اگه بالای 60-70 درصد تو یه درس مشکل دارین،برین کلاس.یعنی الان شما تو هر چهارتا درس مشکل *خیلی خیلی خیــــــلی* حیاتی دارین؟


بجز ریاضی تو بقیه مباحث خوبم(البته ریاضی م خیلی ضعیف نیست ولی درحد 30 40 درصده.نخوندمش)
ولی خب شیمی بابایی و زیست عمارلو با دبیرای شهر ما قطعا یه تفاوتایی دارن دیگه.دبیر شیمی ما موبایل فروشه :Yahoo (21): .اتفاقا میشه با تاکسی هم برم

----------


## N3DA

> بجز ریاضی تو بقیه مباحث خوبم(البته ریاضی م خیلی ضعیف نیست ولی درحد 30 40 درصده.نخوندمش)
> ولی خب شیمی بابایی و زیست عمارلو با دبیرای شهر ما قطعا یه تفاوتایی دارن دیگه.دبیر شیمی ما موبایل فروشه.اتفاقا میشه با تاکسی هم برم


من خودم بابایی رو همین کرج میرفتم (بهارستان) راضی بودم.منم فکر میکنم برای پسرا کلاس نداره کرج
عمارلو کرج میاد مثه اینکه.یه اموزشگاه توی کوچه سرو،چهارراه طالقانی هس.اونجا میاد.(اینو شنیدم مطمئن نیستم)
من بودم ریاضی و فیزیک رو خودم میخوندم.نهایت نکته و تست یا همایش میرفتم.
بازم خودتون میدونین،من بیشتر از نظر بعد مسافت و خستگی میگم کلاس تهران رفتن خوب نیس.
جدی؟
خب به نظرم بهتر باشه.امتحان کنین تاکسی رو.مترو غلغله س.بدون استثنا

----------


## amiirhosein

> من خودم بابایی رو همین کرج میرفتم (بهارستان) راضی بودم.منم فکر میکنم برای پسرا کلاس نداره کرج
> عمارلو کرج میاد مثه اینکه.یه اموزشگاه توی کوچه سرو،چهارراه طالقانی هس.اونجا میاد.(اینو شنیدم مطمئن نیستم)
> من بودم ریاضی و فیزیک رو خودم میخوندم.نهایت نکته و تست یا همایش میرفتم.
> بازم خودتون میدونین،من بیشتر از نظر بعد مسافت و خستگی میگم کلاس تهران رفتن خوب نیس.
> جدی؟
> خب به نظرم بهتر باشه.امتحان کنین تاکسی رو.مترو غلغله س.بدون استثنا


بابایی فقط یه کلاس پسرونه اونم تهران داره.اموزشگاهی که میگی اون خودش پول عمارلو رو نداده عمارلو ول کرده رفته :Yahoo (4): 
اگه کرج خوب بود که میموندم.چاره ای نیس میدونی چاره ای نیس :Yahoo (68):

----------


## N3DA

> بابایی فقط یه کلاس پسرونه اونم تهران داره.اموزشگاهی که میگی اون خودش پول عمارلو رو نداده عمارلو ول کرده رفته
> اگه کرج خوب بود که میموندم.چاره ای نیس میدونی چاره ای نیس


جدی میگی؟ خوب شد نرفتم الکی  :Yahoo (4): 
اره برای پسرا آموزشگاه خوب نیس تو کرج
وگرنه عظیمی بهارستان حررف نداررررره (اتفاقا تا چن سال پیش برای پسرا هم کلاس داشت.یه پرس و جو بکن)
اگه خیلی مصری،برو.
میدونم درکت میکنم تو خوب بودن بابایی و عمارلو هیچ شکی نیست.همین رفت و آمدش فقط مشکل اساسیه.

----------


## a.ka

> بابایی فقط یه کلاس پسرونه اونم تهران داره.اموزشگاهی که میگی اون خودش پول عمارلو رو نداده عمارلو ول کرده رفته
> اگه کرج خوب بود که میموندم.چاره ای نیس میدونی چاره ای نیس


*آره تو صائب بود فک کنم*

----------


## amiirhosein

> جدی میگی؟ خوب شد نرفتم الکی 
> اره برای پسرا آموزشگاه خوب نیس تو کرج
> وگرنه عظیمی بهارستان حررف نداررررره (اتفاقا تا چن سال پیش برای پسرا هم کلاس داشت.یه پرس و جو بکن)
> اگه خیلی مصری،برو.
> میدونم درکت میکنم تو خوب بودن بابایی و عمارلو هیچ شکی نیست.همین رفت و آمدش فقط مشکل اساسیه.


من همه تحقیق هارو کردم که اخر رسیدم به اینجا.هفته دیگه با تاکسی میرم ببینم چی میشه .مرسی

----------


## Azadi

حالا ما که خوندیم رفتیم دانشگاه. ولی رتبه‌ی ۱ کنکور سال ۹۲ از مدرسه ما بودا. حالا اینکه برای تجربیا چطوریه رو نمی‌دونم، ولی ما بچه‌های تجربیمونم کلی پزشکی تهران و شهید بهشتی و ایران قبول شدن. باز تصمیمِ خودته، ولی به‌عنوان تجربه اگه بخوام بگم، منی که دانشگاه تهران میرم واقعا بعضی وقتا این مسیر پدر درمیاره. حالا آموزشگاهی که شما میرید کجا هست رو نمی‌دونم. ولی خب اصلا نمی‌تونم تصور کنم که سال کنکورمُ می‌خواستم هر هفته این مسیر رو برم و بیام. باز رفتنش که مشکلی نیست، شما اون ساعت بعد از ظهر بخوای برگردی خیلی وحشتناک شلوغه. 
با همه این‌حرفا یکی دو هفته با مترو بری کامل همه چیو یاد میگیری همیشه هم میشینی و سرپا نمی‌مونی هیچ‌وقت. اگه خواستی نکات رو بگم بهت  :Yahoo (94):  فقط مسئله‌ی زمانش هست که حداقل ۴ ساعت در روزتُ توی راهی. که باید زرنگ باشی این وسط درسای خوندنیتُ مرور کنی.

----------

